# Neptune-sized planet dubbed 'Planet X' DOES exist beyond Pluto  (POLL ADDED)



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 20, 2016)

Scientists say they finally have 'solid evidence' for Planet X, a true ninth planet on the fringes of our solar system.
The gas giant is thought to be almost as big as Neptune and orbiting billions of miles beyond Neptune's path - distant enough to take 10,000 to 20,000 years to circle the sun. 
This Planet 9, as the two Caltech researchers call it, hasn't been spotted yet,
They base their findings on mathematical and computer modeling, and anticipate its discovery via telescope within 5 years.


Researchers inferred Planet X's presence from the peculiar clustering of six previously known objects that orbit beyond Neptune. 
They say there's only a 0.007% chance, or about one in 15,000, that the clustering could be a coincidence. 
Instead, they say, a planet with the mass of 10 Earths has shepherded the six objects into their strange elliptical orbits, tilted out of the plane of the solar system.







The six most distant known objects in the solar system with orbits exclusively beyond Neptune (magenta) all mysteriously line up in a single direction. Such an orbital alignment can only be maintained by some outside force, Batygin and Brown say. Their paper argues that a planet with 10 times the mass of the earth in a distant eccentric orbit anti-aligned with the other six objects (orange) is required to maintain this configuration.



'We have found evidence that there's a giant planet in the outer solar system,' Brown told *Popsci*.
'By 'giant' we mean the size of Neptune, and when we say 'outer solar system' we mean 10 to 20 times farther away than Pluto.' 
Brown and Konstantin Batygin, a theoretical astrophysicist at Caltech who specializes in solar system dynamics, think Planet X formed in the early stages of the solar system, some 4 billion years ago, when the large planets (including Planet X) were still rocky cores. 
If Planet X's core had been able to stay in the inner solar system and carry out the rest of its formation, it could have accumulated enough gas or ice to become another giant like Jupiter or Neptune, the pair told Popsci.


But because the large cores of the other planets were packed so tightly in the inner solar system, there wasn't enough room for them all to develop, and Planet X was 'kicked out.
'There would have been a gas nebula around the solar system at the time that would have slowed it down as it plowed through the gas, putting it into this eccentric orbit,' Brown said.
'I could not imagine a bigger deal if—and of course that's a boldface 'if'—if it turns out to be right,' Gregory Laughlin, a planetary scientist at the University of California (UC), Santa Cruz told *Science*.
'What's thrilling about it is [the planet] is detectable.'
The team has time on the one large telescope in Hawaii that is suited for the search, and they hope other astronomers will join in the hunt.
Subaru, an 8-meter telescope in Hawaii that is owned by Japan. It has enough light-gathering area to detect such a faint object, coupled with a huge field of view—75 times larger than that of a Keck telescope. 






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subaru_Telescope


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 20, 2016)

THIS is the planet Lovecraft wrote of in _The Whisperer in the Darkness_.  If these scientists have any sense at all, once this planet is located and verified they will name it "Yuggoth".


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 20, 2016)

Still believe a stella object that has 5 moons  is a planet 
For me when they "find this new Potential Neptune sized object" it may become the 10th Planet

then again probably not as they cannot prove that if it exists that it has cleared its "orbit"


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 20, 2016)

Makes me even more pissed that construction of the TMT was stopped.... but hey, lets put all science aside for the volcano gods


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 20, 2016)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> but hey, lets put all science aside for the volcano gods



Donald Trump and Sarah Palin liked this.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 20, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Donald Trump and Sarah Palin liked this.



Must admit I'm not able to connect the dots between the three.

Unless it's an allusion to him fighting that wind farm off the coast of a Scottish resort


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 20, 2016)

Before this descends into another Trump farce.

Brown and Batygin worked to reclassify Pluto as a dwarf planet in 2006. 
This isn’t the first time astronomers have inferred the existence of another planet by calculating the movement of other objects in our solar system. When Neptune was discovered in 1846, it was because astronomers noticed that it was being pulled out of normal orbit, and they predicted that this was because of the gravity from another planet. This could very well be another case of history repeating (on) itself.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 20, 2016)

Nemesis, anyone?  It may not be a brown dwarf but what does it drag along on it's close orbit swing every 10,000-20,000 years?  That is a short orbit for mass extinctions but it still strikes me as a worrisome possibility.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 20, 2016)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Must admit I'm not able to connect the dots between the three.
> 
> Unless it's an allusion to him fighting that wind farm off the coast of a Scottish resort



Just a reference to their madness. Sits well with volcano gods.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 20, 2016)

your refering to the bear from Alaska and the Bull from bullshit land of course
they are both destined for grate things like obscurity and .................. NOT ELECTABLE in the real world


----------



## Drone (Apr 8, 2016)

Planet *IX* takes shape​
The astrophysicists assume that Planet IX is a smaller version of Uranus and Neptune - a small ice giant with an envelope of H and He.

Scientists conclude that a planet with the projected mass equal to 10 Earth masses has a present-day radius of 3.7 Earth radii. Its temperature is - 226°C (47 K). The planet's emission is dominated by the cooling of its core, otherwise the temperature would only be 10 K. Its intrinsic power is ~ 1000 times bigger than its absorbed power. Therefore, the reflected sunlight contributes only a minor part to the total radiation that could be detected. This also means that Planet IX is much brighter in the infrared than in visible light.







That thing is 700 AU away from the Sun


----------



## qubit (Apr 8, 2016)

Nibiru lives!


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 8, 2016)

If   IF its out there its Not a planet   as they deam to term objects past Neptunes Orbit as not forfilling their requirments they become just Kuiper belt objects


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 8, 2016)

Poll added.


I voted yes.

I will never forgive the bastards for robbing us of Pluto.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 8, 2016)

I voted yes Planet X-1 is a planet due to it's hypothetical size and orbiting bodies.


----------



## Drone (Apr 8, 2016)

Such big objects definitely clear the area around them so they are planets. I'm not sure whether that planet was formed there, or it was formed in the inner Solar system but got kicked out or maybe it's a rogue planet that was captured by the Sun.

btw thanks for the poll


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 8, 2016)

said this before


dorsetknob said:


> Still believe a stella object that has 5 moons is a planet
> For me when they "find this new Potential Neptune sized object" it may become the 10th Planet
> 
> then again probably not as they cannot prove that if it exists that it has cleared its "orbit"


and i voted no


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 8, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Poll added.
> 
> 
> I voted yes.
> ...



With as much as we've learned about Pluto in the last year, I stubbornly hold to and am more convinced than ever (definitions be damned!)that Pluto is also a planet.

Voted "yes".


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 8, 2016)

its only speculation at the moment
and
ps even Jupiter has not Cleared its orbit

"" The *Jupiter trojans* are divided into two groups: The Greek camp in front of and the *Trojan* camp trailing behind *Jupiter* in their orbit. The *Jupiter trojans*, commonly called *Trojan* asteroids or just *Trojans*, are a large group of asteroids that share the orbit of the planet *Jupiter* around the Sun. "" (wilki)


----------



## Drone (Apr 8, 2016)

Solar system is full of astronomical objects:

Centaurs, Uranus Trojans, Neptune Trojans ...








*Centaurs*--asteroid-like objects which (generally) cross the orbit of Neptune. First one discovered in 1977. (254)

*Uranus Trojans*--object orbiting in Uranus's L4 position (similar semimajor axis to Uranus, but orbiting 60° ahead of Uranus). First one discovered in 2011, identified as such in 2013. (1)

*Neptune Trojans*--objects orbiting in Neptune's L4 and L5 positions (similar semimajor axis to Neptune, but orbiting 60° ahead of or behind Neptune). Of those known, 9 objects are in the L4 position and 3 in the L5 position. First one discovered in 2001. (12)

*Trans-Neptunian Objects (TNOs)* or *Kuiper Belt Objects (KBOs)*--non-cometary objects with semimajor axes beyond Neptune's orbit. First one discovered in 1992. (1,532) Subgroups include:
*Plutinos*--TNOs near the 2:3 resonance with Neptune. Pluto, discovered in 1930, is the largest object near this resonance. First one other than Pluto discovered in 1993. (132+120 possible members)
*Resonance objects*--TNOs in resonances with Neptune (other than Plutinos and Neptune Trojans). Resonance locations with known objects include: 4:5 (5), 3:4 (9), 5:8 (2), 3:5 (19), 4:7 (19), 5:9 (5), 6:11 (1), 1:2 (26), 4:9 (5), 3:7 (9), 5:12 (2), 2:5 (19), 3:8 (1), 1:3 (5), 4:13 (1), 3:10 (1), 2:7 (3), 1:4 (1), and 2:11 (2). These resonance locations range from 1.16 to 3.12 times the semimajor axis of Neptune's orbit, or from 34.9 to 93.6 AU. (135 total)
*Cubewanos*--TNOs generally with eccentricities below 0.15 and with semimajor axes between 41.8 AU and 48 AU, or otherwise classfied as "classical" TNOs. First one discovered in 1992. (596+218 possible members)
*Haumea family members*--A subgroup of Cubewanos, TNOs which are likely fragments of dwarf planet Haumea. These are identified based on similarities in both orbit and apparent composition. (11)
*Scattered disk objects (SDOs)*--TNOs with aphelion distances near Neptune's orbit and semimajor axes greater than 50 AU. First one discovered in 1995. (Note: this count does not include the resonance objects.) (144)
*Other TNOs* not fitting in the above groups. (174)
*Inner Oort cloud objects?*--objects orbiting beyond the classical Kuiper belt, with perihelia greater than 55 AU. The first one, (90377) Sedna, was discovered in 2003. (2)


*Other asteroids* with aphelion distances greater than 7.5 AU. (172) This includes a few members of the following groups:
*Damocloids*--A loosely defined class of asteroids with cometary orbits, those counted here include "unusual" minor planets with semimajor axes greater than 7.5 AU. First one discovered 1991. (88)
*Apollos*--Asteroids with perihelion distances less than 1 AU (those included here are those with aphelion distances greater than 7.5 AU. (7)
*Amors*--Asteroids with perihelion distances between 1 AU and 1.2 AU (those included here are those with aphelion distances greater than 7.5 AU. (3)
*Other unusual objects*--Minor planets identified by the MPC as unusual. (74)



Just look at this crazy list of TNO (Transneptunian Objects)


In a nutshell: even Solar system is full of stuff and nobody knows jack shit about them lol. So many places to be explored!


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 8, 2016)

Makes you realize how stupid they were to demote Pluto from full planet Status
It was Demoted not by Science and Reason but Politics

Jupiter is Classed as a planet Because 
it has cleared its orbit according to the IAU





Yeh !!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 8, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> ps even Jupiter has not Cleared its orbit





dorsetknob said:


> Jupiter is Classed as a planet Because
> it has cleared its orbit according to the IAU





hmmmmm.


----------



## Drone (Aug 18, 2016)

I didn't even know about 6 degree misalignment in Solar System. What can I say ...








Scientists suggested that *the 6 degree misalignment between the Sun's rotational equator and the orbital plane of the major planets may be produced by the forcing from the hypothetical Planet IX on an inclined orbit*.






This six degree offset is a problem as our understanding of the Solar System's formation from a rotating dust cloud requires the equator of our newly formed Sun to be lying in the same plane as the outer disk from which the planets formed, and along which their orbits subsequently followed.


----------



## Drone (Aug 29, 2016)

Noooooo it can't be! Overdose. I'm. Losing. My. Shit.








Hunt for Planet IX reveals new *extremely distant* Solar System objects


Sheppard and Trujillo, along with David Tholen of the University of Hawaii, are conducting the largest, deepest survey for objects beyond Neptune and the Kuiper Belt and have covered ~10% of the sky to date using some of the largest and most advanced telescopes and cameras in the world. As they find and confirm extremely distant objects, they analyze whether their discoveries fit into the larger theories about how interactions with a massive distant planet could have shaped the outer Solar System. 

The new objects they have submitted to the Minor Planet Center for designation include *2014 SR349*, which adds to the class of the rare extreme trans-Neptunian objects. It exhibits similar orbital characteristics to the previously known extreme bodies whose positions and movements led Sheppard and Trujillo to initially propose the influence of Planet IX.

Another new extreme object they found, *2013 FT28*, has some characteristics similar to the other extreme objects but also some differences.

Another discovery, *2014 FE72*, is the first distant Oort Cloud object found with an orbit entirely beyond Neptune. *It has an orbit that takes the object so far away from the Sun (~ 3000 AU) that it is likely being influenced by forces of gravity from beyond our Solar System such as other stars and the galactic tide. It is the first object observed at such a large distance*.



Here's updated map of the Outer Solar System. It seems we really know jack shit about it. 2014 FE72 is not on the map. Obviously, it's 3000 AU away


----------



## alucasa (Aug 29, 2016)

Personally, I think we are better off focusing on planets we can reach and colonize.

We've got three of them, Luna, Mars, and Venus.


----------



## qubit (Aug 29, 2016)

alucasa said:


> Personally, I think we are better off focusing on planets we can reach and colonize.
> 
> We've got three of them, Luna, Mars, and Venus.


Can't colonize Venus: surface temperature of about 450C. Moon and Mars maybe one day.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 29, 2016)

qubit said:


> Can't colonize Venus: surface temperate of about 450C.


don't forget that Sulphuric Acid Rain
Great for Growing your Crops (not)


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 29, 2016)

Still the point should be about when we start to describe some piece of rock as a planet.

It looks more like a simple hunt for fame.


----------



## alucasa (Aug 29, 2016)

qubit said:


> Can't colonize Venus: surface temperature of about 450C. Moon and Mars maybe one day.



I feel Venus is a strong possibility. The problem is amount of efforts (and money) required. From my childhood, I've longed for ideas to colonize Venus but the efforts required to even attempt is enormous. But Venus has far more potential to be Earth-like than current Mars.


----------



## Drone (Aug 29, 2016)

Colonizing Venus isn't feasible/possible. Perhaps, just perhaps 2-3 billion years ago when Sun's brightness was weaker it could've been done but not today. That thick atmosphere and UV will kick everyone's ass.


----------



## qubit (Aug 29, 2016)

alucasa said:


> I feel Venus is a strong possibility. The problem is amount of efforts (and money) required. From my childhood, I've longed for ideas to colonize Venus but the efforts required to even attempt is enormous. But Venus has far more potential to be Earth-like than current Mars.



Honestly, it really isn't. It would require some far future technology that we can't even think of yet, if it's at all possible and even then would likely just not be worth it. Check out this blog post about it:

http://www.armaghplanet.com/blog/how-venus-will-kill-you-in-less-than-10-seconds.html


----------



## alucasa (Aug 29, 2016)

Tackling Venus is all about tackling atmosphere first and foremost. That's the hardest part. A space station would be needed there as a base of operation and it'd take generations. But once the atmosphere is lessened, Venus will open itself.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 29, 2016)

alucasa said:


> Tackling Venus is all about tackling atmosphere first and foremost. That's the hardest part. A space station would be needed there as a base of operation and it'd take generations. But once the atmosphere is lessened, Venus will open itself.


What you speculate here is Pie in the Venus Atmosphere job
Sulpher dioxide Atmosphere = Sulfuric Acid = Eaten by ACID

For less Cost You could Build 10 Domed Colony's on Mars and a Further Domed Outpost on Vesta and or Ceres ( for Asteroid mining ).
Colonizing Mars is Feasible in the NEAR FUTURE 
Venus is a 1000 year pipedream


----------



## qubit (Aug 29, 2016)

alucasa said:


> Tackling Venus is all about tackling atmosphere first and foremost. That's the hardest part. A space station would be needed there as a base of operation and it'd take generations. But once the atmosphere is lessened, Venus will open itself.


Even if you can somehow get the temperature down to earth levels, which I doubt, how are you going to deal with the 90 atmosphere pressure of its atmosphere? No spacesuit could possibly stand that, even if a habitat somehow could. I doubt it could resist it indefinitely either. Perhaps something underground might just about be feasible. How you build it in the first place is another matter of course...


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 29, 2016)

qubit said:


> How you build it in the first place is another matter of course...


with ref to other in this Thread
They Seem to lack an understanding of Basic Engineering. (but not you @qubit )

If You want to look at it another way  lets Go Rovers

How Many have been built and landed on Mars how long did they work /last  ???
How Many have been built and landed on the Moon how long did they work /last  ???
and
How Many have been built and landed on Venus how long did they work /last  ???

PS here is some ADVANCED READING for some of you


----------



## alucasa (Aug 29, 2016)

Terraforming an entire planet of such a size is not going to be done by an organization's budget. A nation's budget isn't going to be enough, either.

Only when Earth as whole work together toward it, it's going to happen which unfortunately not going to happen in our lifespan probably. This is going to be possible only when money aspect is thrown out of arguement.


----------



## Drone (Aug 30, 2016)

Sonic seems to facepalm a lot these days








*Solar System could be thrown into disaster when the Sun dies if the mysterious ‘Planet IX’ exists, according to research from the University of Warwick*.


When the Sun starts to die in ~ 7 billion years, it will blow away half of its own mass and inflate itself — swallowing the Earth — before fading into an ember known as a white dwarf. This mass ejection will push Jupiter, Saturn, Uranus and Neptune out to what was assumed a safe distance.






The existence of a distant massive planet could fundamentally change the fate of the Solar System. Uranus and Neptune in particular may no longer be safe from the death throes of the Sun.

Planet IX might be thrust inward into a death dance with the Solar System's 4 known giant planets — most notably Uranus and Neptune. The most likely result is ejection from the solar system, forever.

*The fate of the Solar System would depend on the mass and orbital properties of Planet IX, if it exists*. The further away and the more massive the planet is, the higher the chance that the Solar System will experience a violent future.


----------



## Drone (Oct 16, 2016)

A new dwarf planet has been discovered hanging out in the far reaches of our solar system. Called 2014 UZ224, the celestial orb makes a full circle every 1100 years.


----------



## alucasa (Oct 16, 2016)

We know virtually nothing beyond Jupiter. So, anything is possible. And I bet my virtual balls (aka epeen) that there are tons of things beyond Pluto.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 16, 2016)

Doh  By the definitions Agreed by the IAU   its not a dwarf or Minor Planet    ( requires a Spheroid Shape with a Dia of Approx 700 miles )
At Best its A KBO only

never going to be planet 9   ( thats Pluto ) never going to be Planet 10 Either    it is not a  Planet


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 16, 2016)

I think they should call that ice giant an extra-planar planet--something to distinguish that its orbit is not on the same plane as the majority of other planets.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 16, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think they should call that ice giant an extra-planar planet--something to distinguish that its orbit is not on the same plane as the majority of other planets.



Again Diameter 420 km   not an Ice Giant  not a Planet (Major or dwarf )  its a KBO


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 16, 2016)

I was talking about Planet IX which has a minimum radius of 8000 miles.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 16, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I was talking about Planet IX which has a minimum radius of 8000 miles.



"Not Proved to exist"   Sorry your Being mislead  its So Called Existence is Pure Speculation at the moment
AND IF YOUR GOING TO ARGUE DIFFERENT  PROVIDE PROOF


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 16, 2016)

You're still talking about Planet X, not Planet IX.  The search is still on for Planet IX because it would explain Planet X's (which are now considered planetoids) orbit pattern.

Edit: The existence of Planet IX is at least 68.3% (others claim as high as 90%).


> On the day before the press announcement on Planet Nine, Laughlin told me that he was feeling nervous. “I’m worried whether it’s out there,” he said. “This morning, I was having trouble focussing on the task at hand. My thoughts were being drawn to this massive, frigid object in the outer solar system that might or might not be there.” He added, “I believe there’s a 68.3 per cent chance that it’s there. That’s the perfect frustratingly plausible yet not-assured chance. It’s perfectly tuned for maximum mystery and a heightened sense of possibility.” Do we not all feel the tug of some distant, eccentric perturber? Give it a name: God, mathematics, a parent, a child; the search for truth, or peace, or beauty. “We haven’t seen it,” Brown said of Planet Nine. “But we have felt it.”


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 16, 2016)

Speculation is still speculation does not matter if its 1% or 99% speculation
!00% proof Ends any Speculation
"Nuff Said"


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 16, 2016)

Not called a planet b/c of its extreme orbit.


----------



## Drone (Oct 16, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> requires a Spheroid Shape with a Dia of Approx 700 miles



2014 UZ224 is most likely oblate spheroid, at least it's not prolate lol. Here they say that ~ 500 km is already enough to be called a dwarf planet. This guy's diameter isn't known yet. Based on Dark Energy Survey its diameter could be anywhere from 350 to about 1200 km


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 16, 2016)

Quote from
http://phys.org/news/2016-04-planet.html

The researchers also checked if their results explain why planet 9 hasn't been detected by telescopes so far. They calculated the brightness of smaller and bigger planets on various orbits. They conclude that the sky surveys performed in the past had only a small chance to detect an object with a mass of 20 Earth masses or less, especially if it is near the farthest point of its orbit around the Sun. But NASA's

Read more at: http://phys.org/news/2016-04-planet.html#jCp

Respected site and they say my in red highlight

The researchers also checked if their results explain why planet 9 hasn't been detected by telescopes so far.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 16, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Speculation is still speculation does not matter if its 1% or 99% speculation
> !00% proof Ends any Speculation
> "Nuff Said"


“The atom can't be seen, yet its existence can be proved. And it is simple to prove that it can't ever be seen. It has to be studied by indirect evidence — and the technical difficulty has been compared to asking a man who has never seen a piano to describe a piano from the sound it would make falling downstairs in the dark.” 
― Carl David Anderson​

The Large Synoptic Survey Telescope might find it when construction completes (2019).




TheGuruStud said:


> Not called a planet b/c of its extreme orbit.


planet = orbit + mass


It always boggled my mind how our solar system is relatively orderly when there's not much reason for it.  A rebel makes sense. XD


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 17, 2016)

*FordGT90Concept* Puts Metaphoric Foot in Mouth" Snigger"



FordGT90Concept said:


> “The atom can't be seen, yet its existence can be proved. And it is simple to prove that it can't ever be seen


https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=g...X&ved=0ahUKEwjGicfxuODPAhXBK8AKHfryCMMQsAQIGw






Boron Atoms





*Watch Atoms of Gold on FeO Move Under an Electron Microscope *










More Proof you can see atoms


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 17, 2016)

It was said 80 years ago...


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 17, 2016)

Also, electron microscopes don't operate on light wavelengths, do they?  If I am not mistaken that's generally how we "see" things so it may be misleading to say we can directly "see" an atom with one.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 17, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The Large Synoptic Survey Telescope might find it when construction completes (2019).


Still untill science finds and confirms it Exists   its just speculation


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 17, 2016)

TheGuruStud said:


> Not called a planet b/c of its extreme orbit.



Technically, as long as it "clears it's orbit" it can do loop-de-loops for all the IAU cares.



dorsetknob said:


> Still untill science finds and confirms it Exists  its just speculation



There's a point where speculation becomes close enough.

You sound scarily like the people who like to point out that evolution is only a "theory"


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 17, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Technically, as long as it "clears it's orbit" it can do loop-de-loops for all the IAU cares.



Jupiter has not Cleared its Orbit  neither has Saturn


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 17, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Jupiter has not Cleared its Orbit  neither has Saturn



They have.  Trojans don't count (they just sorta tag along and aren't major enough to effect the body).  All that matters is that they don't directly cross paths with another body. (Pluto does, Neptune, though impact is impossible for some reason or another).


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 17, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Trojans don't count


They do count   they are affected by planets Gravity but Planet cannot clear them from orbit
Politics and not science it seems decides what is a planet


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 17, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> They do count   they are affected by planets Gravity but Planet cannot clear them from orbit
> Politics and not science it seems decides what is a planet



Politics/people have always decided every definition ever, planet is no different.

What's important is that scientific or mathmatic laws are chosen to form that definition, and they are.

I'm pretty sure there is some relative mass thing they do that says trojans are excluded from "big boys" like Jupiter and Saturn because they are too small to have an impact.

It's all arbitrary though.  It's not our fault planets don't come stenciled with the term on their surface for easy ID.

Personally, I prefer the term "bodies," but I've been told that makes our universe sound too much like a CIA crime scene.


----------



## Drone (Oct 20, 2016)

More evidence for ninth planet roaming Solar System's outer fringes

The large and distant planet may be adding a wobble to the Solar System, giving the appearance that the Sun is tilted slightly.

Because Planet Nine is so massive and has an orbit tilted compared to the other planets, the solar system has no choice but to slowly twist out of alignment.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 20, 2016)

That's pretty exciting, especially the last 10 seconds or so.  He thinks they'll find it in a year and from the tilt, they may discover if there's more planets out there.


----------



## Drone (Feb 15, 2017)

NASA is inviting the public to help search for possible undiscovered worlds in the outer reaches of Solar System and in neighboring interstellar space. A new website, called Backyard Worlds: Planet 9, lets everyone participate in the search by viewing brief movies made from images captured by NASA's Wide-field Infrared Survey Explorer (WISE) mission. The movies highlight objects that have gradually moved across the sky.


----------



## Drone (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2017)

I agree, Planet X is better than Planet 9.  Just because Pluto got demoted doesn't diminish the fact it was discovered and that it exists.  My preference is that they decide on a name (Greek and Roman gods, like the rest of them).  Even if they never find it and it doesn't exist, the search for it is still something notable in history.  Personally, I'd go with Hermes, god of transitions and boundaries.

I hope they find it sooner rather than later.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Feb 19, 2017)

It's a theory with some good evidence to support the hypothesis.  It has it's detractors though, and I can't stand articles that claim theoretical science speaks with one voice.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2017)

I'd argue there's more ancillary evidence for Planet X than there was for Pluto and Pluto was eventually found.  If Planet X isn't found, it leaves more questions than answers.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 21, 2017)

Nasa is to host a major press conference on Wednesday to reveal a 'discovery beyond our solar system'.

The space agency says the secretive event, will 'present new findings on planets that orbit stars other than our sun, known as exoplanets'.


The event will take place on 22 February at 1pm New York time, and will be streamed live on NASA'S television station and on its website.

 Although NASA has given no clue of the announcement, it has confirmed scientists from the Spitzer telescope will be present.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 22, 2017)

New data about two distant asteroids give a clue to the possible 'Planet Nine'






https://phys.org/news/2017-02-distant-asteroids-clue-planet.html


----------



## Drone (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 5, 2017)

Call it a celestial body, and the whole discussion ends right there


----------



## Drone (Jun 27, 2017)

No planet IX in sight but astronomers have already proposed the existence of planet X. 


The plane of the Solar System is warped in the outer reaches of the Kuiper Belt, signaling the presence of an *unknown object far beyond Pluto*




According to the calculations, an *unknown Mars-to-Earth-mass planetary object* orbiting roughly 60 AU from the Sun on an orbit tilted by ~ 8° (to the average plane of the known planets) has sufficient gravitational influence to warp the orbital plane of the distant KBOs within ~ 10 AU to either side. The observed KBOs concentrated in a ring ~ 30 AU wide would feel the gravity of such a planetary mass object over time.

This rules out the possibility that the postulated object in this case could be the hypothetical Planet IX, whose existence has been suggested based on other observations. That planet is predicted to be much more massive (~ 10 Earth masses) and much farther out at 500-700 AU.


----------

